# Takedown of Nissen fundoplication?



## ColoCoder (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi All, 
Does anyone know how to code out a "Takedown of Nissen fundoplication"? (original surgery was not done by our practice) I seem to only get 43999. (unlisted proc.-stomach) Thank you so much!


----------



## ColoCoder (Mar 22, 2010)

*43360?*

I think I've found it... 43360.  Does anyone agree? I will have to show the surgeon to verify. 

Thanks.


----------

